# Does a legit Tommasini distributor sell on Ebay?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm interested in this Tommasini frame on Ebay but in a smaller frame
Tommasini x Fire Frame Fork Colombus XCR Stainless Steel Frame New | eBay


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't believe that the guy is an authorized dealer; sounds like he is just selling out of his house. No credit cards, no commercial building.

With paypal you are (somewhat) protected as long as you don't fall for sending the money as a gift.

Most companies give their dealers protected areas in which to sell. Anyone caught selling out of their zone has their authorization and products pulled. It is hard to imagine that he has the worldwide rights to all those names.

I used to have a vendors' license in Ohio and could buy tons of products wholesale, but I wasn't an authorized dealer.

As you said, the frame really might be a fake. He may have a frame-building shop and lots of decals. He wants the 60% deposit to buy the tubing and needs a few months to build your frame?

Are the good reviews on fleabay for frames or parts?

But I wouldn't trust him. His price must be really good for you to even consider buying from him and that would be a red flag to me.

Edit: And doesn't paypal have a time limit on when you can protest a sale? If it took three months to find out he was a ripoff is that too late for you to get your money back?? I don't know, I don't like paypal.

Second edit: I just checked his ad for the first time. Are you really willing to risk $2700? You don't need my advice but I'd buy a Lynskey! :thumbsup:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Very good points.

Interestingly, I just noticed that he will only ship to outside of the EU only. So apparently he can't ship to EU buyers. Wonder why that is.

As for pricing. His price is about $1000 cheaper than any official online seller.

As for Lynskey. Well as good as Lynskey is,.. truth is I have been lusting for an Italian brand built in XCR steel, which means it's either a Cinelli XCR, Pegoretti Responsorium, Tommasini X-Fire, and the X-Fire is the most affordable one so far)


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

He probably has to ship outside the EU to avoid legal action?? And does it make sense that he has worldwide rights except in Europe? I really don't know but I doubt it.

Have you considered what you'd do if there was a failure/warranty problem?

How can one guy have a price $1000 lower than everyone else? Are you aware that a lot of companies pull their authorization from dealers who discount their product?

I have a tendency to expect the best of people but in these matters I've learned to consider the worst. I think the chances are good that he's not authorized and that the frame may be a fake. And that you might send him money and not get anything in return.

It is just way too easy to rip off people online. This seller is thousands of miles away and knows you're not going to buy a plane ticket, find him and beat him up. There is no way that you can sue him. There is no way you can force him to honor a warranty claim.

I decided to order $100 worth of parts through a company in China but before I paid I checked them out as well as I could, just as you have. 
I didn't place the order until I'd decided that even if everything went wrong losing a hundred bucks wouldn't kill me.
Then the tracking number they gave me didn't work. The vendor said that the parts had been shipped and that the tracking number was good so I was really wondering if I was getting ripped off.
I kind of held my breath until the parts arrived here, 29 days after I'd ordered them.
My point again is that I wouldn't have risked that money if it would have hurt me to lose it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah you're right. Guy has all the signs of being an illegitimate "dealer". All the signs are just telling me to walk away huh, and that's what I'll do then.


----------



## Felicebike (Oct 11, 2013)

Dear kind Sir,

I think , I must to clear some misunderstanding.
I have commercial building in my house.
I have no frame building shop, I buy frames from my brother who buy directly from Tommasini.He is Tommasini distributor in Hungary.You can check in internet.
Name :Rob4bike. I need deposit to order, because, I must to send deposit to Tommasini to start the frame building process.Handmade framebuilding is long time.Customer must to wait for it, because,I am not only who order.My price is really good because, I don't want to eat big profit.I don't accept the credit cards because in Hungary is very big cost for me. That is simple reason.You can check:

Hungarian Banks Face Record Tax Burden in Cabinet's Plan - Bloomberg

In my house is in my shop and my family is my employee.That is why I have good prices.I am straight man with good reputation all over. 
Thank you for your all comment, and I wish you all the best and please trust the East-Europe people. I know lot of people in here cheater, but not all.


Randy99CL said:


> I don't believe that the guy is an authorized dealer; sounds like he is just selling out of his house. No credit cards, no commercial building.
> 
> With paypal you are (somewhat) protected as long as you don't fall for sending the money as a gift.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felicebike (Oct 11, 2013)

Dear Sir,

Let me clear more questions :

I can sell outside of EU, because is TAX free for me and this keep my price lower.
If there is warranty problem, buyer can send me back the frame and I will send
to Tommasini factory, like another Tommasini seller. My company does not want to eat big profit that is why my price is good. Company living expenses is lower here ,than other country, that is why my prices good.I am newer cheat anybody, I have very good reputation. Why do you think if you send me money I will cheat you? Have you got bad experience with me? I think is not fair to blame people without experience. I wish you all the best.


----------



## DPruitt (Jan 17, 2014)

Felicebike said:


> Dear kind Sir,
> 
> I think , I must to clear some misunderstanding.
> I have commercial building in my house.
> ...


I bought a Tommasini X-Fire from Felice Bikes. I was a little leary as well before the frame arrived. When the frame got here I was thoroughly impressed. I took the frame to my LBS here in Japan. It is authentic. The frame is beautiful. It did not weight 1200 grams as stated on the Tommasini website, it was over 1500. I am pleased. Daniel Pruitt


----------



## DPruitt (Jan 17, 2014)

Tommasini x Fire Frame Fork Colombus XCR Stainless Steel Frame New 2013 | eBay


----------

